# Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG!



## King56 (Oct 30, 2005)

All of a sudden, whenever I play cs, every server I go in, even the ones that say latency 20, or less, I get mad lag, about 400-800 ping. How do I fix it?


----------



## armin15 (Dec 12, 2005)

go into console (~) or (`) 

and then type these commands without "

"rate 25000"
"cl_cmdrate 101"
"cl_updaterate 101"
"cl_rate 9999"


----------



## King56 (Oct 30, 2005)

Alright, I'll try it.


----------

